# Collection for sale



## Tzabcan (Mar 22, 2015)

Advertising this for a friend: 

0.0.2 Crotalus molossus nigrescens cb 14
0.1 Crotalus viridis cb 14
0.1 Crotalus oreganus cb 14
1.0 Crotalus enyo enyo cb 13
0.1 Naja siamensis cb 13
0.1 Bitis rhinoceros cb 13
1.1 Bothrops asper cb 14
1.0 Bothrops brazili cb 13 
1.0 Calloselasma rhodostoma cb 13

All the above snakes for £600. Will not accept any offers, as the snakes are already going for £300 less than they're worth. 

Reason for sale is I'm going traveling over the next year, and potentially moving country.

Need a quick sale. 

Pm for more details if interested. 

All animals are feeding/healthy, except the Nor Pac which is being assist fed.


----------



## Tzabcan (Mar 22, 2015)

B.asper's no longer for sale, but the rest is.


----------

